# Sloppy work



## almacneill (Nov 24, 2013)

Was on a job today to install a new cold start boiler for a customer. I was away from the job for a week and noticed the owner got another fella in to plumb in the basement bathroom. Thought I'd take a few pictures to see what you folks think ..haha


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I saw something like that just recently in a re-po home
that I was to give a bid on.....

It seems that they just cant make that aquapex stuff look decent....

any of those compressed tees leak in that wall and its all gonna 
have to be cut out and done over


looks like crap to me but it is the norm


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm glad I love near Chicago. I hope I never see that crap. It's bad enough I used CPVC once... But that is just ugly.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> I saw something like that just recently in a re-po home
> that I was to give a bid on.....
> 
> It seems that they just cant make that aquapex stuff look decent....
> ...


You guys don't know about ART.... that's a beautiful Picasso's picture. He named "Ts going wild".... O


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Cut that out and mount it to a base, sell it as modern art. You could be A millionare. Back to the topic though it looks like crap. A little care and pride though and Pex can look like a million bucks.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

almacneill said:


> Was on a job today to install a new cold start boiler for a customer. I was away from the job for a week and noticed the owner got another fella in to plumb in the basement bathroom. Thought I'd take a few pictures to see what you folks think ..haha


those big loops in the pex is really the correct way it is supposed to be installed,for contraction and expansion,when I first read about wirsbo yrs ago,it specifically said in their manual that you are to loop it like this guy did,even on all stops,supposed to loop it,put the drywall up and this job will look like a million bucks,dont look that bad anyways really


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't know about pex as its not used much here yet, but those bends worked great in polybutylene piping.........for about 10-15 years. Then the outer wall of the pipe fatigued and the pipe began splitting.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

sparky said:


> those big loops in the pex is really the correct way it is supposed to be installed,for contraction and expansion,when I first read about wirsbo yrs ago,it specifically said in their manual that you are to loop it like this guy did,even on all stops,supposed to loop it,put the drywall up and this job will look like a million bucks,dont look that bad anyways really


Agreed that is done correctly.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Loops ok but man....how short of a nipple of pex can you run between expansion rings? To short if you ask me


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Loops ok but man....how short of a nipple of pex can you run between expansion rings? To short if you ask me


Seems like I remember the rep telling me 3 or 4 inch minimum between Uponor expansion rings.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Seems like I remember the rep telling me 3 or 4 inch minimum between Uponor expansion rings.


Thats what i thought ! Wirsbo is so forgiving


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Seems like I remember the rep telling me 3 or 4 inch minimum between Uponor expansion rings.


Depends on the size there is a chart in the manual, let's see if I can dig it up...


----------



## andy.t (Jul 18, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> Depends on the size there is a chart in the manual, let's see if I can dig it up...


enough said!!


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

almacneill said:


> Was on a job today to install a new cold start boiler for a customer. I was away from the job for a week and noticed the owner got another fella in to plumb in the basement bathroom. Thought I'd take a few pictures to see what you folks think ..haha


Wirsbo who cares? Lol


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I think that by today's standards of easy hack work it looks just fine. Remember fellas ya can't see it from my house 

There is no shame, no pride anymore, it's all about the easy cash


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

That's a terrible mis-use of wirsbo, just a damn shame, no wonder so many americans hate the only decent pexA made... the way i was raised to do things... the whole benefit of a wirsbo tubing system is having ZERO JOINTS inside a wall or to have pipes flopping inside the wall :no:

Two rings only on each line, one on your manifold at the hot water tank, and one on the valve serving the fixture. The Home-Run System when done properly is truly the greatest method out there for any residential application, bar none. Wirsbo over type M copper any day in residential for my company, hands down. Anyone who isn't aware of these advantages needs to open their minds a little bit, as the poly b days and ki tec days are over now... 

who can debate in-slab radiant heat not being the best method of heating a home? I'd love to hear some stories and learn some stuff i didn't know.. . :whistling2:


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

SSP said:


> That's a terrible mis-use of wirsbo, just a damn shame, no wonder so many americans hate the only decent pexA made... the way i was raised to do things... the whole benefit of a wirsbo tubing system is having ZERO JOINTS inside a wall or to have pipes flopping inside the wall :no:
> 
> Two rings only on each line, one on your manifold at the hot water tank, and one on the valve serving the fixture. The Home-Run System when done properly is truly the greatest method out there for any residential application, bar none. Wirsbo over type M copper any day in residential for my company, hands down. Anyone who isn't aware of these advantages needs to open their minds a little bit, as the poly b days and ki tec days are over now...
> 
> who can debate in-slab radiant heat not being the best method of heating a home? I'd love to hear some stories and learn some stuff i didn't know.. . :whistling2:


Type M? Oh my no


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Please explain. Did you have a signed contract?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

SSP said:


> That's a terrible mis-use of wirsbo, just a damn shame, no wonder so many americans hate the only decent pexA made... the way i was raised to do things... the whole benefit of a wirsbo tubing system is having ZERO JOINTS inside a wall or to have pipes flopping inside the wall :no:
> 
> Two rings only on each line, one on your manifold at the hot water tank, and one on the valve serving the fixture. The Home-Run System when done properly is truly the greatest method out there for any residential application, bar none. Wirsbo over type M copper any day in residential for my company, hands down. Anyone who isn't aware of these advantages needs to open their minds a little bit, as the poly b days and ki tec days are over now...
> 
> who can debate in-slab radiant heat not being the best method of heating a home? I'd love to hear some stories and learn some stuff i didn't know.. . :whistling2:


So you are saying you don't put any joints inside a wall using pex??if a joint is good enough out of a wall then it is good enough in the wall far as I see it,if you can't put a joint in the wall then none of it ain't worth a crap


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I disagree with the home run SSP. I used to run these with wirsbo..... HUGE waste of water trying to get hot water up to top floor. Still love UPONOR though.


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

There is nothing wrong with this in a home where pressure is high. The less fittings, the better with PEX. Swoops are better than 90's. The newer plastic fittings are far superior than the old expensive brass fittings.


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

pianoplumber said:


> There is nothing wrong with this in a home where pressure is high. The less fittings, the better with PEX. Swoops are better than 90's. The newer plastic fittings are far superior than the old expensive brass fittings.


Worsebo 👎


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

arie stratus said:


> Worsebo ddc4e


What in the hell does that mean?! I keep seeing it ddc4e


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

love2surf927 said:


> What in the hell does that mean?! I keep seeing it ddc4e


Is supposed to be a face


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Huh?!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I did this with Wirsbo


----------



## Robellog (Mar 19, 2013)

Anything a critter can chew through is a risk for me.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

SSP said:


> That's a terrible mis-use of wirsbo, just a damn shame, no wonder so many americans hate the only decent pexA made... the way i was raised to do things... the whole benefit of a wirsbo tubing system is having ZERO JOINTS inside a wall or to have pipes flopping inside the wall :no:
> 
> Two rings only on each line, one on your manifold at the hot water tank, and one on the valve serving the fixture. The Home-Run System when done properly is truly the greatest method out there for any residential application, bar none. Wirsbo over type M copper any day in residential for my company, hands down. Anyone who isn't aware of these advantages needs to open their minds a little bit, as the poly b days and ki tec days are over now...
> 
> who can debate in-slab radiant heat not being the best method of heating a home? I'd love to hear some stories and learn some stuff i didn't know.. . :whistling2:


The problem is recirculating the hot water. I've installed the Home Run system and it's great but trying to recirculate is is another story.

David


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

SSP said:


> The Home-Run System when done properly is truly the greatest method out there for any residential application, bar none.


Except if you want hot water quickly and your house is over 1200Sq/Ft

Damn, 4 of your beat me too it.


----------

